# Sleep



## dirty andy (Nov 25, 2015)

everyone at the house crashed hours ago. The girl left six weeks ago and took all the furniture. Stuck in an empty house listening to the furnace creak I take a two mile walk in 26 degree weather to score a half gram of bud tgat this guy swore he'd be awake to give me. Now I'm sitting on his porch, beating on a locked door of a dark house with no car in the lot. 
Wishing I was anywhere but here. 
(a)


----------



## Anagor (Nov 25, 2015)

dirty andy said:


> Wishing I was anywhere but here.
> (a)



Understandable. All the best to you!


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Nov 25, 2015)

That sounds god awful. I wish there was something I could do to help your situation.
Let us know when you get inside!


----------



## dirty andy (Nov 25, 2015)

Nobody home. Long walk back successful. Zero police but no traffic either. Creepy when this weird town is that still though. 

It was damn cold though haha and windy XD


----------



## Tude (Nov 25, 2015)

Wow Sorry  You should look up the thread right up above yours @Buffalo - looking like he wants to go. Good luck!


----------

